# Onkyo 805 vs my Denon 1611 receiver



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I found a used Onkyo 805 for $160 but without the remote. It's this a good buy? I already own the Denon 1611 that is more current on specs but I wonder if it's worth getting the 805 mainly for it's amp.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 805 is a beast, it also has Audyssey multi EQ XT and THX ultra2 certification giving really useful processing modes. A great buy at $160!


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

The 805 has huge power and I have ownded (still d0) both Denon and Onkyo, but love my onk. Get a universal remote and don't look back. I use 2 different URC's but my smaller WR7 is my favorite remote.

$160 is a deal!


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

That's pretty cheap I'm selling mine for 300 and I thought that was a good deal


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Dougme57 said:


> The 805 has huge power and I have ownded (still d0) both Denon and Onkyo, but love my onk. Get a universal remote and don't look back. I use 2 different URC's but my smaller WR7 is my favorite remote.
> 
> $160 is a deal!


I read something about the 805 not having 1080 pass thru or something. How will picture quality be being an 07 model compared to todays specs?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have the 805 and it handles 1080p without any issues.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

How does the 805 compare to the 818 as far as application?


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

The 818 is newer has xt32 more Hdmi in and outs 4k..


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 818 has a lot of the newer audyssey modes like dynamic EQ, 4k, XT32 and such but as far as raw power and being solid the 805 stomps on it.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

JQueen said:


> The 818 is newer has xt32 more Hdmi in and outs 4k..


I know but I wonder how much more powerful the 805 is.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> The 818 has a lot of the newer audyssey modes like dynamic EQ, 4k, XT32 and such but as far as raw power and being solid the 805 stomps on it.


Ok that might make me get the 805 now.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

asere said:


> I know but I wonder how much more powerful the 805 is.


I've never used or heard the 818 so I can't say


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

A great review and bench test is here
http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volume_14_3/onkyo-tx-sr805-receiver-9-2006-part-1.html

Under an 8ohm load it did 173watts into two channels and under a 4 ohm load it did 270watts into two channels


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the link. 
I am ignorant to amplification. I know more power is better because lower distortion but will I hear a difference?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What are you using for speakers across the front?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> What are you using for speakers across the front?


That's just it I have in ceiling speakers. I don't know if more amplification matters.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Probably not, but it can't hurt either. And you never know you might be really impressed in the difference. The only way to know is to try. For $160 go for it.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Probably not, but it can't hurt either. And you never know you might be really impressed in the difference. The only way to know is to try. For $160 go for it.


I might just stick to getting the 818 because of xt32.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Let me see if I got this right.
Lets say the speaker is a 75 watt speaker. In an avr with a capable amp it will do 75 continuously per speaker vs with a less capable amp it will do 45 continuously instead of 75?


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

Get the 805 and forget about it.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Dougme57 said:


> Get the 805 and forget about it.


Is 805 more powerfull due to heavier weight??maybe bigger Amp
Or has the quality gone down in newer AVRs?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The xx5 series was the last ones to be built in Japan, yes the power supply in it is HUGE. The entire receiver weighs 54lbs Im not sure I would say the quality has gone down as they still make their receivers with larger than average power supplies but not as big as the 805/875.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Does the 805 have the THX loudness plus?


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

I do not know. I listened to the 805 multiple times at a friends house and I know it was a monster. The Japanese receivers were heavier and when I was shopping for my rig I looked for a good 805 and I bid on several Denon 3808's. I ended up buying a refurb 708 from accesories4less and have never regretted it. 

It may have it, mine does but I never use it. I do not want anything that will change my sound. I run Audyssey and let her rip.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No the 805 does not have loudness plus but I've never had any need for it


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I just bought the 805 for 225 shipped. It comes with remote, Audyssey Mic. The other 805 for $160 had no remote nor mic.
Also I know it has thx ultra but does it have the thx cinema?


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

asere said:


> I just bought the 805 for 225 shipped. It comes with remote, Audyssey Mic. The other 805 for $160 had no remote nor mic.
> Also I know it has thx ultra but does it have the thx cinema?


Lol ill probably be buying the lesser newer models 818/717


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

kingnoob said:


> Wow I wish I could find one that cheap lol :T Although warranty is probably gone.
> I might get stuck buying the lesser newer models 818/717 or 828


Try Ebay. That is were I got mine. No warranty so I guess I'm taking a risk.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

On the 805 can you watch tv/satellite with the hdmi in 1080p? I think for gaming it only does component?


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

asere said:


> On the 805 can you watch tv/satellite with the hdmi in 1080p? I think for gaming it only does component?


Do you mean can the source be 1080p? if that is the question, yes it can. The 805 will not internally upconvert to 1080p but it will pass a 1080p signal through it without any problems.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

That is good to know. I noticed the remote does not have the colored buttons that bluray has like the green, red, ect. 
For dvd will it display BD or just DVD on the avr screen?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You can change the display to say whatever you want for each input.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Just for reassurance. If my speakers are 75 watts and 805 is capable of 135 our more. Will it blow my speakers?


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

You should be fine, it is not too much power that will blow a speaker but too much distortion. The key is to remain within the usable power range of the amplifier, once you get near the limits the distortion levels spike and that is typically when speaker damage will happen. Having an overly powerful amp is actually a good thing just make sure you are not bottoming out the drivers by pushing them too hard.


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes but keep in mind all broadcast tv and most all cable is 10801 or 720p anyway. I ux e component to avoid hanshake problems. I use hdmi for blu ray, roku and xbox.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

never had HDMI handshake issues with my 805


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> never had HDMI handshake issues with my 805


That's good to know. Can't wait for the 805 to arrive!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I will be curious as to what firmware you have installed on that unit when it arrives.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> I will be curious as to what firmware you have installed on that unit when it arrives.


Oh don't tell me that? Will I be able to update the firmware?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The firmware can be updated but its not easy like in todays receivers. Dont fret about it as it works fine with the older firmware as well.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes I bet it is harder to update since it has no LAN.
I hope I made the right choice with the 805 since it is going on 7 years since it came out.
My 1611 is newer but at the same time has far less features.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

asere said:


> Yes I bet it is harder to update since it has no LAN. I hope I made the right choice with the 805 since it is going on 7 years since it came out. My 1611 is newer but at the same time has far less features.[/QUOTE
> 
> It's a great receiver and for the price you can't beat it.. If you don't like it you can turn around in sell for more


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have the latest firmware on CDr so if you need it I can get it to you somehow. The biggest change made was during switching audio modes (from Dolby PL to TruHD for example) the delay was about 3 seconds with no audio. That was fixed and is now only a second.
You will need an older PC that still has a Com port to do the update.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> I have the latest firmware on CDr so if you need it I can get it to you somehow. The biggest change made was during switching audio modes (from Dolby PL to TruHD for example) the delay was about 3 seconds with no audio. That was fixed and is now only a second.
> You will need an older PC that still has a Com port to do the update.


Thank you. Once I get it I should be able to see what update it has.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

What opinion do you guys have about the 805 THX Ultra2? Do you use it especially Thx Cinema?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I use it with all my movies, it makes it sound much fuller and more like a theater.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> I use it with all my movies, it makes it sound much fuller and more like a theater.


Thank you I can't wait to hear it.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I placed the 805 in my component rack. I noticed it gets really hot. There is about 4.5 inches of breathing space from the top of avr and the rack above it feels hot.
Is that enough space considering how hot it gets?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You need a small fan, the Onkyo will get hot if in a confined space. Place the fan on the rear top right sucking air out.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

How come the 805 gets really hot? Is it because of the amp size compared to todays receivers or just simply because todays amps are made differently?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It's a combination of things. One, yes the power supply is twice the size of most receivers. Two the circuitry for the HDMI, video processor and one other board were all placed at the rear right and seem to get heat buildup in that area. 
There are very few receivers out there with that much power under the hood so there is no way to avoide heat buildup. I would not recommend having it in any sort of A/V rack at all.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> It's a combination of things. One, yes the power supply is twice the size of most receivers. Two the circuitry for the HDMI, video processor and one other board were all placed at the rear right and seem to get heat buildup in that area.
> There are very few receivers out there with that much power under the hood so there is no way to avoide heat buildup. I would not recommend having it in any sort of A/V rack at all.


Thanks! If I take it out of the rack will I still need a fan or can I just leave it in the rack with a fan? My rack has a glass door.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

You may want to get a couple of fans especially because you have a glass door on the front, that receiver needs to breathe.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

JQueen said:


> You may want to get a couple of fans especially because you have a glass door on the front, that receiver needs to breathe.


I have a glass door but the back is open with about 5 inches of space for the top.
I will get a couple of fans and keep it in the rack.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I had my 805 only powering my surrounds (the main three speakers were connected to an external amp) and the receiver still got very hot. It is just the way it is designed. The fans are not a bad idea if it is in an enclosed space. 
Interestingly my Emotiva XPA3 amp that I use to power my main speakers (which has a bigger power supply and much more power) hardly gets above room temperature.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

On the back of the 805 there are two areas for connecting a sub. One is multi channel and the other is pre out. Which one do I connect the sub to?
I have it connected to the pre out one but I want to make sure it's right.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

asere said:


> On the back of the 805 there are two areas for connecting a sub. One is multi channel and the other is pre out. Which one do I connect the sub to?
> I have it connected to the pre out one but I want to make sure it's right.


Yes you have it connected to the right one. pre out goes to the sub. The multi channel is an input for multi channel analog audio.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

typ44q said:


> Yes you have it connected to the right one. pre out goes to the sub. The multi channel is an input for multi channel analog audio.


Ok thank you


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I have been looking online for PC cooling fans to place on my 805 but from the ones I've seen it has some adapter to connect to the PC. Where can I find one that has an ac cord to plug into the receiver so I can place the fan on top of receiver?


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

You could try something like this. It is USB powered so you could plug an old phone charger into the switched power on the back of the receiver.

http://www.amazon.com/Coolerguys-Du..._8?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1386619092&sr=1-8


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I actually ended up with this since it blows the hot air towards the back of the rack and my rack is open from the back.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004K3DM2G/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh nice, reading some of the comments it looks like someone else is using it to cool a receiver too. The variable speed is a nice feature too.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

With the 805 I notice the mains have more punch now compared to when I had the Denon 75wpc.
Is the punch related more to the amp in the 805 or the Audyssey XT?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

well you certainly have a lot more headroom in the amps but it can also be because XT has EQed them better. A little of both I would say.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

You know what I never truly "got" about auto setup/EQ systems and routines such as Audyssey? Many people have complained about these systems "altering" the sound of their (sometimes expensive and exotic) speakers in a way that wasn't really "positive" (in terms of the EQ) and which leads to the user in such situations claiming their system/speakers sounded BETTER without the EQ applied...

This has lead to discussions about these EQ parameters "coloring" the sound of speakers to an extent and many times not for the better, which has in turn lead ME to begin thinking about this scenario...I mean, what if these systems EQ the speaker array to the point they somehow choke the life out of quality speakers? In other words, wouldn't it be better, in many cases, to leave EQ OFF (as I personally do) so that one could hear, enjoy and otherwise evaluate the actual _sound_ of their speakers and electronics?


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

This clip, taken from a Digital Trends article about manual calibration of an AVR over auto setup routines, kind of sums up what I was trying to get at above:

*Unfortunately, the measurement and crossover settings provided by these systems aren’t always accurate, and if you don’t know what to look for, you might never know it. Also, these auto-setup systems usually make EQ adjustments that don’t always improve sound quality. In fact, for those with high-quality speakers, using auto-setup can actually make your speakers sound less than their best.*


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Osage_Winter said:


> You know what I never truly "got" about auto setup/EQ systems and routines such as Audyssey? Many people have complained about these systems "altering" the sound of their (sometimes expensive and exotic) speakers in a way that wasn't really "positive" (in terms of the EQ) and which leads to the user in such situations claiming their system/speakers sounded BETTER without the EQ applied...
> 
> This has lead to discussions about these EQ parameters "coloring" the sound of speakers to an extent and many times not for the better, which has in turn lead ME to begin thinking about this scenario...I mean, what if these systems EQ the speaker array to the point they somehow choke the life out of quality speakers? In other words, wouldn't it be better, in many cases, to leave EQ OFF (as I personally do) so that one could hear, enjoy and otherwise evaluate the actual sound of their speakers and electronics?


What you say makes sense but I think for people with high end speakers that may be the case were the EQ can choke or improve the quality. For my in ceiling speakers Audyssey does a superb job. 
I have tried the old spl way and it does not sound right.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Does anyone know why my receiver has 90hz for lpf for lfe?
My other receiver had it automatically set to 120.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

asere said:


> What you say makes sense but I think for people with high end speakers that may be the case were the EQ can choke or improve the quality. For my in ceiling speakers Audyssey does a superb job.
> I have tried the old spl way and it does not sound right.


Your in-ceiling speakers are just _surrounds_ or do you run in-ceilings all the way around (which is normally not recommended when talking about across the front soundstage i.e. L/C/R)?


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

asere said:


> Does anyone know why my receiver has 90hz for lpf for lfe?
> My other receiver had it automatically set to 120.


The "LPF of LFE" setting should ALWAYS be set to 120Hz as to take advantage of the full low frequency effects brickwall...


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Osage_Winter said:


> The "LPF of LFE" setting should ALWAYS be set to 120Hz as to take advantage of the full low frequency effects brickwall...


Yes I know. Is it ok to change it to 120?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Osage_Winter said:


> Your in-ceiling speakers are just surrounds or do you run in-ceilings all the way around (which is normally not recommended when talking about across the front soundstage i.e. L/C/R)?


All the way around. I know it's not recommend but at the time I thought it was good because it would keep the family room clutter free and I didn't know what I know now. 
Oh well for what it's worth they sound good to my ears.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

asere said:


> Yes I know. Is it ok to change it to 120?


_What?_

I just stated it _should be_ on 120Hz...:huh:


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

asere said:


> All the way around. I know it's not recommend but at the time I thought it was good because it would keep the family room clutter free and I didn't know what I know now.
> Oh well for what it's worth they sound good to my ears.


Yeah, across the front soundstage in-ceilings shouldn't be used primarily because information such as that which arrives from the center channel will normally sound very odd coming from a ceiling position so far above the screen...


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Osage_Winter said:


> Yeah, across the front soundstage in-ceilings shouldn't be used primarily because information such as that which arrives from the center channel will normally sound very odd coming from a ceiling position so far above the screen...


Yeah on a good note I have an awesome sub to help the speakers.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Osage_Winter said:


> What?
> 
> I just stated it should be on 120Hz...:huh:


Yes you stated that. I meant is it ok to change after Audyssey.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

asere said:


> Yes you stated that. I meant is it ok to change after Audyssey.


Yes, that setting is completely independent of any Audyssey settings and functions -- most AVR manufacturers haven't figured out that it shouldn't even be an option in a menu -- so you can change that after running Audyssey and it should always be left there.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Okay thank you. Most likely the previous owner changed it.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

No worries, asere -- hey, I'm gonna have my audio and video analysis sections for FAST & FURIOUS 6 up soon for my review in the Hollywood area of the forum, so come check it out and share your thoughts!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Osage_Winter said:


> No worries, asere -- hey, I'm gonna have my audio and video analysis sections for FAST & FURIOUS 6 up soon for my review in the Hollywood area of the forum, so come check it out and share your thoughts!


I will! I saw it at the theater and the storyline was good along with the audio.
Looking forward to your review


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you, asere; enjoy! :wave:


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

There is one thing I notice on the 805 that it's different from other avrs I've owned. After running Audyssey the OSD does not tell me what size the speakers are set.
Is there a way to access that?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You don't need the size given it shows you the crossover settings for each speaker. That's the better way to do it.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> You don't need the size given it shows you the crossover settings for each speaker. That's the better way to do it.


That's good to know. Learned something new. Thank you!


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

asere said:


> There is one thing I notice on the 805 that it's different from other avrs I've owned. After running Audyssey the OSD does not tell me what size the speakers are set.
> Is there a way to access that?


Right, like Tony said you don't need to know what "size" the speakers are (Onkyo's more "current" AVRs even from my 605 and up actually give you the choice of "Full Range" or SPECIFIC crossover frequencies to set, not LARGE/SMALL)...you're going to be selecting specific CROSSOVER FREQUENCIES for each speaker (unless you choose FULL RANGE)...


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I do notice with the 805 that I can be at reference or near reference and the unit packs a nice punch.
With my Denon 1611 it was painful at those levels.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

The other day I tried to demo Pacific Rim with the 805 and I could not get the HD DTS Master audio to appear on the avr display.

Today I was reading some on the avr and below is what someone found.

For example, when I tried to play DTS Master Audio tracks from a Blu-ray Disc, I was able to get the receiver to output simulated surround-sound formats. But I was not able to do so with the DTS Master Audio until I turned off the HDMI Monitor (video output) feature. That meant I had to choose between watching a movie and listening to its high-definition audio; I couldn't do both at the same time.

Could not do both at the same time..:huh:


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Something is not setup right. You should be able to listen to DTS Master Audio and see the video at the same time. I know I can with mine and don't ever remember having a problem doing it. 
Maybe someone else on here has experienced this and can offer some advice.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I finally got it to decode DTS Master audio.
There was a setting on the dvd player that needed to be turned off.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

asere said:


> I finally got it to decode DTS Master audio.
> There was a setting on the dvd player that needed to be turned off.


I'm assuming you meant the "Blu-ray player," not the DVD player?

Are you sending your audio signals via HDMI from the player to the Onkyo? If so, you should set the player's output to BITSTREAM for all the audio codecs so then you'll see the indicator light up on the Onkyo "DTS-HD MSTR"...


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Osage_Winter said:


> I'm assuming you meant the "Blu-ray player," not the DVD player?
> 
> Are you sending your audio signals via HDMI from the player to the Onkyo? If so, you should set the player's output to BITSTREAM for all the audio codecs so then you'll see the indicator light up on the Onkyo "DTS-HD MSTR"...


Yes I failed to say bluray player. I think bitstream is what I set it to because the indicator lights up as DTS HD MSTR.
Thanks!


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

No problem asere; yeah, just make sure your player is set to output all digital signals as bitstream...

I'm guessing the "setting" than needed to be "off" that you were referring to was the SECONDARY AUDIO feature in the player? If so, yeah, keeping this ON won't allow the high-resolution TrueHD/Master Audio signals from being transmitted as bitstreams. The SECONDARY AUDIO needs to be OFF...


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Osage_Winter said:


> No problem asere; yeah, just make sure your player is set to output all digital signals as bitstream...
> 
> I'm guessing the "setting" than needed to be "off" that you were referring to was the SECONDARY AUDIO feature in the player? If so, yeah, keeping this ON won't allow the high-resolution TrueHD/Master Audio signals from being transmitted as bitstreams. The SECONDARY AUDIO needs to be OFF...


Yes the secondary audio feature is what it was.
Sorry I sometimes forget the names and my like my wife tells me....you didn't say that...and I say oh yes that's what I meant to say.
She tells me that I know what I'm thinking but if I don't explain myself how can others figure it out lol.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

I had a feeling it was the SECONDARY AUDIO...


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

My cooling fans for the 805 have arrived. It took less than 5 minutes to put together and it's working fine.
Thanks for the suggestion!!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

This is the first time I can actually listen to music at reference level. The 805 does what the 1611 couldn't .....AWESOME !


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, one of many reasons I'm still using mine. Glad your happy with it so far.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I was not sure were to post this but when watching a movie on bluray while fast forwarding the center speaker made like a hum or static noise. 
I then tried a dvd and there was no noise.
I guess it's nothing then but has this happened to anyone before?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I got this information from a high fidelity article review on the 805. My tv is 1080p so does this mean I need to change the hdmi from Auto to 1080p so I won't get the double scaling since the 805 only does up to 720p?
Please read below: 

If your display is natively anything other than exactly 720p though, you may be worse off as there would be a "double scaling" going on, once to 720p in the Onkyo, and again to the display device's native resolution inside itself.

I had occasion to try this all out on my brother's Panasonic 900 which happens to be a 1280x720 projector (so it is a native 720p video display). The video source was through HDMI from an HTPC. Interestingly, the Onkyo identified itself to the PC as a 1080i device. When we forced the PC to 1280x720, the Onkyo wouldn't pass it. We had to find the famous "Hidden Menu" (Googled it) and change the HDMI output from Auto to 720. What this setting is suppose to do is force scaling of HDMI sources to 720p instead of just passing whatever it actually is (480p, 1080i, etc) which is quirky because in "Auto" it should have passed 720p as such.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No, leave it alone it will pass 1080p without touching it.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

For the first time I used Zone 2 on the 805 and I find that it is a little complicated. With my last receiver I could just turn on Zone 2 and have the avr display the radio stations but with the 805 you turn on the receiver and select Zone 2 but nothing appears on the screen so you would have to blindly change the stations. Same thing if your watching something on cable on the main zone if you turn on Zone 2 the avr will not display zone 2 content just the main zone.

Is this the way this 805 works or am I missing something?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

My wife told me that they are selling a Speakercraft 2 channel amp at the Estate Sale.
I am not sure how much it sells for at the Estate Sale because tomorrow they will put prices on them and if it does not sell its 75% off on Sunday. 
Is this a good buy if I can get it for cheap and will I be able to connect it to the 805?

Speakercraft BB2125 

http://www.speakercraft.com/product...e=flypage_sc.tpl&product_id=115&category_id=9


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

asere said:


> My wife told me that they are selling a Speakercraft 2 channel amp at the Estate Sale.
> I am not sure how much it sells for at the Estate Sale because tomorrow they will put prices on them and if it does not sell its 75% off on Sunday.
> Is this a good buy if I can get it for cheap and will I be able to connect it to the 805?
> 
> ...


You know something, asere? I didn't even know SpeakerCraft MADE or SOLD amps...I am running a pair of their in-ceiling surrounds but never knew they even dabbled in amplifiers...:rolleyesno: :huh:


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Osage_Winter said:


> You know something, asere? I didn't even know SpeakerCraft MADE or SOLD amps...I am running a pair of their in-ceiling surrounds but never knew they even dabbled in amplifiers...:rolleyesno: :huh:


I didn't know either. I found out I won't be able to use them for movies as they are rca and not separate channels.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I maybe confused but it looks like(bad picture online) you can run it.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

asere said:


> I didn't know either. I found out I won't be able to use them for movies as they are rca and not separate channels.


Is there not a set of inputs on the speakercraft amp? The picture I loaded is a mono (single) amp. It looks like inputs are there in the pic I found online but I can't read the label is blurry.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

asere said:


> My wife told me that they are selling a Speakercraft 2 channel amp at the Estate Sale.
> I am not sure how much it sells for at the Estate Sale because tomorrow they will put prices on them and if it does not sell its 75% off on Sunday.
> Is this a good buy if I can get it for cheap and will I be able to connect it to the 805?
> 
> ...



I am most curious as to why the need to add an external amp ? Are more channels needed or are your speakers very inefficiant ?
I have heard that the 805 has some serious guts and should do well powering most home speakers.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Savjac said:


> I am most curious as to why the need to add an external amp ? Are more channels needed or are your speakers very inefficiant ?
> I have heard that the 805 has some serious guts and should do well powering most home speakers.


No there is no need. The 805 does have serious power. I figured if I can get the amp for $100 or so then why not.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok yeah that is a good reason, I wish you good used shopping. Enjoy.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Found it....MultEQ XT.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Does anyone know how to engage THX Ultra on the 805?
I tried it once and got it but somehow I can't turn it on again. It's with a 7.1 movie and 7.1 set up.
I have pressed thx button and cycled through the listening modes and nothing.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

asere said:


> Does anyone know how to engage THX Ultra on the 805? I tried it once and got it but somehow I can't turn it on again. It's with a 7.1 movie and 7.1 set up. I have pressed thx button and cycled through the listening modes and nothing. Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


 Are you talking listening mode? I don't remember that as being a choice. THX Cinema maybe?


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

JBrax said:


> Are you talking listening mode? I don't remember that as being a choice. THX Cinema maybe?


Yeah its on the remote of all THX receivers.... impossible to miss. How old is this thread its on page 12?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

kingnoob said:


> Yeah its on the remote of all THX receivers.... impossible to miss. How old is this thread its on page 12?


 Really not all that impossible. Especially if you never use the factory remote. I replaced mine with a Harmony One early on.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ultra isn't a sound mode, it's a certification level meaning with thx approved speakers, it will deliver "X" performance within "xyz" parameters, in a certain sized room. Asere, you said you scrolled through with the thx button. This definitely should have activated the sound modes. "Thx cinema" etc.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

JBrax said:


> Are you talking listening mode? I don't remember that as being a choice. THX Cinema maybe?


 correct.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm trying to get it to display ultra. I did it once before. It can display thx cinema but having a hard time with ultra. Not sure why.


Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

On the screen, or display?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> On the screen, or display?


 On the avr itself.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ok. Mine is select2 certified. The THX logo will light up red when I activate a thx mode, but it only says THX. In the normal display area it says whatever mode it's in, like THX cinema etc. I suspect if yours does actually say ultra, it's only advertising it's pedigree, since "ultra" isn't actually a mode.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

On mine the THX logo lights up red too and says thx. The normal/green area it says thx cinema but I know you can cycle through the modes to display THX Ultra 2 Cinema, THX Music etc.
I just don't know why it won't show that now.
I found the manual and it mentions it will display those modes with zone 2 turned off. Well I have zone 2 off.
Huh! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Interesting. Now ya got me digging out my manual! When I get home anyway.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Interesting. Now ya got me digging out my manual! When I get home anyway.


Lol! I'm still scratching my head. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I just read my manual and it doesn't say anything about THX "Ultra" as being a listening mode. As Willis said it's simply a certification.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

JBrax said:


> I just read my manual and it doesn't say anything about THX "Ultra" as being a listening mode. As Willis said it's simply a certification.


It's a listening mode. I was able to shuffle before and THX Ultra 2 displayed on the avr. It went from THX Cinema, to THX Ultra music (not the thx neural) to finally Ultra Cinema.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

asere said:


> It's a listening mode. I was able to shuffle before and THX Ultra 2 displayed on the avr. It went from THX Cinema, to THX Ultra music (not the thx neural) to finally Ultra Cinema.


 I guess it's possible the 805 is different than the 809? Let me take a look at the 805 manual…


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

JBrax said:


> I guess it's possible the 805 is different than the 809? Let me take a look at the 805 manual…


Too bad I am at work now. I would love to be home right now figuring this out lol. Thanks!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

asere said:


> Too bad I am at work now. I would love to be home right now figuring this out lol. Thanks!


 Here you go. Looks like you're not nuts.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

You have 2 THX Cinema modes. One does indeed say THX Ultra 2 Cinema. Hmm…


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

JBrax said:


> You have 2 THX Cinema modes. One does indeed say THX Ultra 2 Cinema. Hmm…


Yes, I had seen the chart and it mentions Ultra comes up with 7.1 and zone 2 off.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

asere said:


> Yes, I had seen the chart and it mentions Ultra comes up with 7.1 and zone 2 off.


 That's the way I read it. Sorry, I don't use the THX listening modes anymore and should have read the 805 manual before replying. I've got my 809 setup to pass the signal without processing. Mine displays DTS HD MasterAudio or Dolby TrueHD depending on the mix. Have you tried that setup for movies? I personally prefer it that way.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Fwiw, my 808 which is THX select2 certified only references "s2" in regards to being expanded from 5.1 to 7.1. It shows the chart similar to the one above, but won't indicate being used by the avr. (I'll verify later) Also, I don't really like the thx modes. Just preference.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

JBrax said:


> That's the way I read it. Sorry, I don't use the THX listening modes anymore and should have read the 805 manual before replying. I've got my 809 setup to pass the signal without processing. Mine displays DTS HD MasterAudio or Dolby TrueHD depending on the mix. Have you tried that setup for movies? I personally prefer it that way.


No need to apologize you are trying to help and I appreciate it. Yes I really enjoy the DTS HD MA and TrueHD. I was just experimenting with THX a little more and noticed this time I could not get Ultra going. 
Most likely I will continue with non THX processing but now that this thing happened I need to solve it Lol!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Fwiw, my 808 which is THX select2 certified only references "s2" in regards to being expanded from 5.1 to 7.1. It shows the chart similar to the one above, but won't indicate being used by the avr. (I'll verify later) Also, I don't really like the thx modes. Just preference.


Thank you your help. I will experiment more this evening when I get home.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't fiddle with the settings much anymore mostly out of fear of accidentally changing a setting. Then I'd be forced into reading the manual to restore it back to the way I had it. I do sometimes mess with listening modes for music (non BluRay) though but mostly listen in stereo mode. I've been at the set it and forget it stage for a while now.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

JBrax said:


> I don't fiddle with the settings much anymore mostly out of fear of accidentally changing a setting. Then I'd be forced into reading the manual to restore it back to the way I had it. I do sometimes mess with listening modes for music (non BluRay) though but mostly listen in stereo mode. I've been at the set it and forget it stage for a while now.


 I know what you mean. Look at me now with this :coocoo:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

It's actually probably good to get in there and mess around from time to time. Keeps you familiar with your gear.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

JBrax said:


> It's actually probably good to get in there and mess around from time to time. Keeps you familiar with your gear.


True


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

asere said:


> I'm trying to get it to display ultra. I did it once before. It can display thx cinema but having a hard time with ultra. Not sure why.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


 Ultra is its certification , its thx setting runs this:bigsmile: . The surround itself wont display this name. Thx cinema is what its called.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

kingnoob said:


> Ultra is its certification , its thx setting runs this:bigsmile: . The surround itself wont display this name. Thx cinema is what its called.


 We've come full circle.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

asere said:


> I know but I wonder how much more powerful the 805 is.


Is 805 a lot more powerfull then the 818??


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

ok here is what I found out now that I am home. With 7.1 material it does not display THX Ultra 2 Cinema on the avr but with 5.1 it does. It even displays Ultra Music, THX surround EX.
I don't know why it only works with 5.1 but yes those THX listening modes can be brought up depending on the material.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

kingnoob said:


> Is 805 a lot more powerfull then the 818??


I hear it is. I started this tread awhile back when I was interested in buying the 805 and am glad I bought one.
I just decided to continue since I had more questions.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

[img][/img]


asere said:


> I hear it is. I started this tread awhile back when I was interested in buying the 805 and am glad I bought one.
> I just decided to continue since I had more questions.


LOL wish ida known the 818 was rather pricey , can I buy a 805 as a ext power amplifier for my 818 though??
Can 818 do 11 channels with a ext power amplifier ??? 9ch is what im running now.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

kingnoob said:


> LOL wish ida known the 818 was rather pricey , can I buy a 805 as a ext power amplifier for my 818 though??
> Can 818 do 11 channels with a ext power amplifier ??? 9ch is what im running now.


That right there I'm not sure about buddy. Maybe someone can chime in.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

kingnoob said:


> LOL wish ida known the 818 was rather pricey , can I buy a 805 as a ext power amplifier for my 818 though?? Can 818 do 11 channels with a ext power amplifier ??? 9ch is what im running now.


 Nothing against the 805 as I'm sure it's a great AVR but I would choose the 818 myself. I'm a big fan of Audyssey room correction and The 818 has XT32 while the 805 has XT. My 809 has XT but the XT32 version is far superior from what I've read.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

kingnoob said:


> LOL wish ida known the 818 was rather pricey , can I buy a 805 as a ext power amplifier for my 818 though?? Can 818 do 11 channels with a ext power amplifier ??? 9ch is what im running now.


 If you're interested in additional power why wouldn't you just add an external amp? Emotiva, Outlaw, etc…


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The one big difference between the 805 and the 818 is that the 805 has far more power reserve than any receiver out there. It was bench tested to do more than 110 watts per channel all chanel's driven 20-20,000hz it did 172watts into two channels.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> The one big difference between the 805 and the 818 is that the 805 has far more power reserve than any receiver out there. It was bench tested to do more than 110 watts per channel all chanel's driven 20-20,000hz it did 172watts into two channels.


 I would guess the 818 is no slouch in the power department. The upgrade in Audyssey alone would have me leaning towards purchasing it over the 805. Just sayin…


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Here is a shot of Ultra 2 Cinema. Sorry not so good pic.









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Which speaker indicator lights are on, and what signal is it getting?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Which speaker indicator lights are on, and what signal is it getting?


It's 5.1 Dolby with red thx lit.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> It's 5.1 Dolby with red thx lit. Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


 lol. I mean the little squares that say which speakers are active. And it's a 5.1 soundtrack right?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> lol. I mean the little squares that say which speakers are active. And it's a 5.1 soundtrack right?


L,C,R,SL,SR and yes 5.1 soundtrack lol

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

JBrax said:


> I would guess the 818 is no slouch in the power department. The upgrade in Audyssey alone would have me leaning towards purchasing it over the 805. Just sayin…


Its never not had enough power but I could get better bass out of floorstanders running one pair on a power amp. Once I get my 15" sub running again though bass willl be fine.
818 sounds incredibly clear on all surround settings I am running 9.1 , soon to be 9.2ch again. 
Can this receiver run 11 ch with additional power amp?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

kingnoob said:


> Its never not had enough power but I could get better bass out of floorstanders running one pair on a power amp. Once I get my 15" sub running again though bass willl be fine. 818 sounds incredibly clear on all surround settings I am running 9.1 , soon to be 9.2ch again. Can this receiver run 11 ch with additional power amp?


 What exactly is your question? The 818 has enough power and superior room correction.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I figured out why Ultra 2 was not showing up. I was playing 7.1 content and Ultra 2 only comes up when the soundtrack is 5.1 and expands it to 7.1
I had no idea Ultra 2 did that.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

For the 805 owners or anyone with the Audio Tone Control (although I am sure all or most avrs have it)
What do you have your bass/treble set to with this feature where you can boost from -10 to +10?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> I figured out why Ultra 2 was not showing up. I was playing 7.1 content and Ultra 2 only comes up when the soundtrack is 5.1 and expands it to 7.1 I had no idea Ultra 2 did that.


 I mentioned this regarding my select2 rating. Wasn't sure I understood. Thanx for confirmation! Now I can be distracted by someth......squirrel!!!!!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> I mentioned this regarding my select2 rating. Wasn't sure I understood. Thanx for confirmation! Now I can be distracted by someth......squirrel!!!!!


 If anything it was me that did not understand when you mentioned it on your Select2. I was to busy focusing on the 7.1 content that was playing at the time. Thanks for your time.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

JBrax said:


> What exactly is your question? The 818 has enough power and superior room correction.


I was wondering if the 818 can run all 11ch with extra power amp.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

kingnoob said:


> I was wondering if the 818 can run all 11ch with extra power amp.


 I think it's a 7.2 powered AVR.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No, the Onkyo 818 is only a 7.2 channel receiver.
Personally the front heights/wide channels you can get on some newer receivers is a bit of a useless feature. If you have your 7 channel speakers placed correctly there is very little need if any for those extra ones given they are not discreet channels anyhow and can wash out some of the imaging.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> No, the Onkyo 818 is only a 7.2 channel receiver.
> Personally the front heights/wide channels you can get on some newer receivers is a bit of a useless feature. If you have your 7 channel speakers placed correctly there is very little need if any for those extra ones given they are not discreet channels anyhow and can wash out some of the imaging.


Hmm odd it is only a 7ch but I am running 9ch right now. Xt32 I guess allows or 9ch on this amp, sounds very amazing for only using Klipsch Icon(bestbuys old line).


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'd be curious to see how that works. There's only 7 amps in it. The other 2 should only be pre outs.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

willis7469 said:


> I'd be curious to see how that works. There's only 7 amps in it. The other 2 should only be pre outs.


Yeah Odd if u ask me but there are 11.2 ch speaker outputs on the back of the 818. I can only get it to power max of 9ch.
I ran it with 7 speakers for years til now too. I wouldn't be suprized if it could run 11ch with a power amp, Only 2ch more. I am happy with 9.1 atm.

Must be built for 9 channels it has 9.2 pre outs on back , I don't see any mistake in that.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

c


tonyvdb said:


> No, the Onkyo 818 is only a 7.2 channel receiver.
> Personally the front heights/wide channels you can get on some newer receivers is a bit of a useless feature. If you have your 7 channel speakers placed correctly there is very little need if any for those extra ones given they are not discreet channels anyhow and can wash out some of the imaging.


Wides really didn't add much but heights add a lot of detail in my room set up.
Heights = klipsch KS14 rear surround speakers.
Ill stick to 9ch I see no point in more speakers.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Your right, my bad. The 818 is 11 but only has amplification for 7 channels you cant use all 11 at the same time unless you have outboard amps 
According to the user manual: "Front high, surround back and front wide speakers cannot be used at the same time".


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> Your right, my bad. The 818 is 11 but only has amplification for 7 channels you cant use all 11 at the same time unless you have outboard amps According to the user manual: "Front high, surround back and front wide speakers cannot be used at the same time".


 This is where I'm stuck too. It has pre outs for 9.2(according to onkyo's page) and amps for 7ch. The zone 2/3 are assignable, for a total of 11 but can only be used one at a time(height/wide). Unless you go external. Then it will still only power 9. Am I all wet?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My understanding is it only has 7 internal amps. the 6th and 7th channels can be assigned to do either the Rear surrounds or the Height or the Wide but not all at the same time.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> My understanding is it only has 7 internal amps. the 6th and 7th channels can be assigned to do either the Rear surrounds or the Height or the Wide but not all at the same time.


 that's what I'm thinking. But he said he's running 9.1. ????


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Yeah I wish I had know when I got this receiver I had 7 speakers thinking it couldn't run 9...

Some surround modes it still only runs 7 though. Needs Ext amp for those ones I think!!! 
Still a lot of modes allow me to run 9ch, more so then I expected.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

willis7469 said:


> that's what I'm thinking. But he said he's running 9.1. ????


Yeah I am also shocked it could run 9 speakers at once.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

kingnoob said:


> Still a lot of modes allow me to run 9ch, more so then I expected.


 This'll sound dumb but, is it wired right? Lol


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

willis7469 said:


> This'll sound dumb but, is it wired right? Lol


Yes I am using 9 of its 11 speaker terminals on the back. Only 1 doesn't have banana plugs gotta buy some more of those.
xt32 set up works every time with 9 speakers , it wont work if speakers are miss-wired/unplugged.
My SI HT 15" Ill have running really soon again, soon to be 9.2 again.

I might need an external amp though if ever move it to a bigger room for more headroom though, or decide to go 11 ch.
MY room is small 13x13 feet.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes that 15 will be nice.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Are you sure you have sound coming out of those speakers? Just because they are hooked up does not meant they do anything.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Are you sure you have sound coming out of those speakers? Just because they are hooked up does not meant they do anything.


Yes , they all work. 

A few surround modes are only 7ch , but 9ch works on most of them.


----------

